# Raubfischangeln welche Geflochtene nehmen



## ak.checker (9. Mai 2011)

Hallo Jungs
hab hier ne Rolle Geflecht von Dyneema(Ebay) 0,22mm grau 1000m liegen , taugt die was fürs Spinnfischen spricht Hecht/Zander/große Forellen ect. Wäre schön wenn jemand erfahrung damit hat.... Danke schon mal:m


----------



## Professor Tinca (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Raubfischangeln welche Geflochtene nehmen*

Haste `n Link oder Bild von der Spule?


----------



## chxxstxxxx (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Raubfischangeln welche Geflochtene nehmen*

Ich kenne die Schnur nicht, aber ich würde mir erst eine kleinere Spule bestellen und ausprobieren. Wenn man bei geflochtenen Schnüren nicht auf Qualität achtet, macht das Spinnfischen keinen Spaß.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Raubfischangeln welche Geflochtene nehmen*

Gehe mal davon aus das das die von Deltex vermarktete Schnur von Ulli Dulli ist. Hatte auch schonmal mit dem Gedanken gespielt. 
Ob sie zum Spinnfischen taugt .... keine Ahnung, würde mich aber auch interessieren. Im Allgemeinen wäre sie mir in der Stärke jedoch viel zu dick.

Könntest du vielleicht mal Makroaufnahmen der Schnur einstellen?


----------



## ak.checker (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Raubfischangeln welche Geflochtene nehmen*

Das wäre der link dazu :
http://cgi.ebay.de/RUND-GEFLOCHTENE-DYNEEMA-ANGELSCHNUR-0-22mm-1000m-BRAUN-/380335587003?_trksid=p5197.m7&_trkparms=algo%3DLVI%26itu%3DUCI%26otn%3D5%26po%3DLVI%26ps%3D63%26clkid%3D9032298786280601266

die ist von Ebay Ulli .....

nach meinem Messchieber hat die 0,25-0,28mm.(Gefühlvoll gemessen)


Der schreibt 4 fach rundgeflochten , hab halt keine Ahnung von geflecht ob die was taugt oder zu dick ist....#c


----------



## ak.checker (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Raubfischangeln welche Geflochtene nehmen*

Nicht das ich am Wasser nachher das böse erwachen habe ......
Noch könnt ich sie zurückgeben...
Die muß doch schon mal wer in der Hand gehabt haben??

Grüße#h


----------



## Professor Tinca (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Raubfischangeln welche Geflochtene nehmen*

Ich nicht.:m

Um unbekannte Geflochtene mache ich immer einen grossen Bogen.|supergri


----------



## ak.checker (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Raubfischangeln welche Geflochtene nehmen*

Dann stellt sich mir noch die Frage was heißt 
bei ner geflochtenen versiegelt? Ist sie dass?,
was macht denn in  Praxis den Unterschied aus ? |kopfkrat


----------



## Professor Tinca (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Raubfischangeln welche Geflochtene nehmen*

Und nimmt(anfangs) weniger Wasser auf, quillt also nicht. Dagegen hilft auch eine enge Flechtung.


----------



## ak.checker (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Raubfischangeln welche Geflochtene nehmen*

gut so dick kommt sie mir auch nicht vor...
an zwei stöckchen gebunden konnte ich sie locker auseinanderreissen...wahrscheinlich ist sie doch nicht zu dick für Zander/Hecht ab dem 15.5.11
wollte die eventuell zurückschicken und ne 0,18 dafür nehmen .|supergri
Angel sonst immer mit monofiler Schnur daher kein Plan was besser wäre?


----------



## ak.checker (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Raubfischangeln welche Geflochtene nehmen*

Und was wäre dann die Alternative für den Bereich 
wo Preislich noch im Rahmen liegt....#h


----------



## Tommi-Engel (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Raubfischangeln welche Geflochtene nehmen*



ak.checker schrieb:


> Und was wäre dann die Alternative für den Bereich
> wo Preislich noch im Rahmen liegt....#h



Power Pro


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Raubfischangeln welche Geflochtene nehmen*

Hmm...was besser wäre?
Also dann lieber in bekannte* und* bewährte Schnur investieren.


----------



## ak.checker (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Raubfischangeln welche Geflochtene nehmen*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Hmm...was besser wäre?
> Also dann lieber in bekannte* und* bewährte Schnur investieren.





Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Power Pro



Die müsste man dann schon in den USA bestellen das die Preislich ok wäre .
Und bis am 15.ten ist die sicher nicht da!
Bei 1000m ginge das ganz schon ins Geld, oder hat jemand ne Gute Quelle......


----------



## vandutch (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Raubfischangeln welche Geflochtene nehmen*

Hi,

ich würde mir auch gerne eine vernünftige geflochtene zulegen! Hab momentan ne Lidl Schnur drauf... Naja....

Habe mir überlegt die PowerPro von diesem Shop zu kaufen
http://shop.ebay.de/scissortailsports-tulsaseven/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=&_trksid=p3686

Ich will überwiegend an Seen und eher selten mal an einen Fluss spinnen.
Also auf Hecht/Barsch/Forelle/Zander

Was für eine Stärke würdet Ihr mir da empfehlen? 10lb? 15lb? 20lb? Ich interessiere mich für die Farbe rot.

Danke


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Raubfischangeln welche Geflochtene nehmen*



ak.checker schrieb:


> Die müsste man dann schon in den USA bestellen das die Preislich ok wäre .
> Und bis am 15.ten ist die sicher nicht da!
> Bei 1000m ginge das ganz schon ins Geld, oder hat jemand ne Gute Quelle......



Ähm...wozu gleich 1 km ?


----------



## u-see fischer (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Raubfischangeln welche Geflochtene nehmen*



vandutch schrieb:


> Ich will überwiegend an Seen und eher selten mal an einen Fluss spinnen.
> Also auf Hecht/Barsch/Forelle/Zander
> 
> Was für eine Stärke würdet Ihr mir da empfehlen? 10lb? 15lb? 20lb? Ich interessiere mich für die Farbe rot.
> ...



Ich habe von diesem Shop eine 10lb Schnur auf meiner Rolle. Mittels Albright Knoten habe ich noch eine 0,30 FC mit etwas über 8 kg Tragkraft als Vorfachschnur angebunden, bei einem Hänger reißt immer das FC Vorfach, nie die 10lb PowerPro.

Denke daher, 10lb reichen, max. würde ich bis 15lb hochgehen.


----------



## ak.checker (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Raubfischangeln welche Geflochtene nehmen*

Gut dann werd ich morgen mal testen was die tatsächlich so aushält mit n paar Hantelscheiben...
sonst geht se halt zurück....
Kanns gar nicht erwarten am 16.5.2011 die Saison zu eröffnen #h


----------



## ak.checker (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Raubfischangeln welche Geflochtene nehmen*

So hab die heut mal getestet....
Sie hat nicht mal 10 Kg geschafft und ist nicht am 
knoten gerissen sondern mitten in der Schnur|uhoh:

Hab mir jetzt ne Power Pro geordert 0,17
für 14,90€ .Hoffe das die passt...|supergri


----------



## Tommi-Engel (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Raubfischangeln welche Geflochtene nehmen*



ak.checker schrieb:


> Hab mir jetzt ne Power Pro geordert 0,17
> ..


0,17 gibt es nicht.
Entweder die 15er (10lbs) oder die 19er (15lbs)


----------



## Gixxer1000 (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Raubfischangeln welche Geflochtene nehmen*

ak.checker ;
 Ich kann Dir persönlich recht wenig zu deiner Schnur sagen, was ich aber weiss und persönlich getestet habe ist die weisse geflochtene von der Fa. Berkley Whiplash Crystal.


Mit einer Tragkraft von 46,9 kg bei einem Durchmesser von gerademal 0,28 mm.

Ich kaufe übrigens meine Gesamte Ausrüstung bei Askari

www.angelsport.de 

Europas führendes Versandhaus für den Angelsport


Hoffentlich kannst Du etwas damit anfangen

Gruss Gixxer


----------



## Gixxer1000 (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Raubfischangeln welche Geflochtene nehmen*

Das hat nichts mit Märchen zu tun Antonio.
 Diese Schnur hat sich bei mir schon etliche male  bewährt

Im gegenzug zu anderen die ich schon hatte einfach klasse.
Vorallem Aussteiger gibts so gut wie keine mehr und die Tragkraft hat sich auch bewiesen.

Hechte, Zander, Karpfen usw. alles war dabei und Gewichte bis 38 Kg Karpfen hat sie spielerisch bewältigt.

Geschmäcker sind verschieden von den Methoden und Taktiker ganz zu schweigen.
 Ich zumindest fische nicht mehr mit Monofiler

Gruss Gixxer


----------



## chxxstxxxx (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Raubfischangeln welche Geflochtene nehmen*

38kg Karpfen? [x] Show Pics!
Ansonsten: http://www.norwegen-portal.de/Angelausruestung/Zubehoer/Schnurtest.html


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Raubfischangeln welche Geflochtene nehmen*



Gixxer1000 schrieb:


> Hechte, Zander, Karpfen usw. alles war dabei und Gewichte bis 38 Kg Karpfen hat sie spielerisch bewältigt.



Jaja, und den Karpfen hast du also an der Schnur rausgehoben #q




> Ich kaufe übrigens meine Gesamte Ausrüstung bei Askari
> www.angelsport.de
> Europas führendes Versandhaus für den Angelsport
> *Hoffentlich kannst Du etwas damit anfangen*


Lol, das kennen wir (leider) alle....


----------



## zanderzone (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Raubfischangeln welche Geflochtene nehmen*



Gixxer1000 schrieb:


> ak.checker ;
> Ich kann Dir persönlich recht wenig zu deiner Schnur sagen, was ich aber weiss und persönlich getestet habe ist die weisse geflochtene von der Fa. Berkley Whiplash Crystal.
> 
> 
> ...



Hab mal 100 Meter WP geschenkt bekommen über einen Gutschein in einer Angelzeitschrift!

Es war eine 15er und die hätte man bestenfalls zum Bauen für Aalleinen nutzen können. So ein Ankerseil war das!
Und du fischt eine 28er? Damit kannste auf Hai gehen! Und das nicht als Hauptschnur, sondern als Vorfachschnur!

Und übrigens glückwunsch zum 37 *Kilo* karpfen!!!#h#h

PP in 13 ner würde ich dir empfehlen!


----------



## Boendall (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Raubfischangeln welche Geflochtene nehmen*

Habe mir die 0,12 Fireline in Smoke besorgt (war im Abverkauf Fachgeschäft um 20€ statt 40), brauch ich zwar im Moment nicht, aber um den Preis... Naja ihr kennt das sich wenn man Maden um 45€ kauft 
Trägt lt. Angabe 6.8 kg, habe vorher schon mit Berkley gefischt (allerdings Fireline Crystal).

Die schwarze Schnur färbt viel ab, ansonsten bin ich durchwegs zufrieden.


----------



## Berti86 (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Raubfischangeln welche Geflochtene nehmen*

powerpro als 0,15er ist sehr zu empfehlen zum spinnangeln, qualitativ sowie preislich zumal ab dem durchmesser rundgeflochten!


----------



## ak.checker (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Raubfischangeln welche Geflochtene nehmen*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> 0,17 gibt es nicht.
> Entweder die 15er (10lbs) oder die 19er (15lbs)




Na sicher gibt es die.....
http://cgi.ebay.de/Shimano-Power-Pr...t_Angelsport_Angelschnüre&hash=item2561f774cf

Die dyneema von Ebay ging zurück ,
wer billig kauft kauft 2 mal, ist meistens was dran|laola:
Jetzt kanns nächste Woche losgehn......


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Raubfischangeln welche Geflochtene nehmen*

Muss ein Druckfehler sein. 
Gibt es nicht. Hier stehen alles Durchmesser:

http://www.fishingtackle24.de/produ...70m&xploidID=31653056d74650c124001adb941a7c69


----------



## ak.checker (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Raubfischangeln welche Geflochtene nehmen*

Komisch|kopfkrat
aber von den werten 0,17 bei 12 kg würde es nach deiner Tabelle auch passen.
Wird ja wohl ne orginale sein . Müsste morgen hier sein :g


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Raubfischangeln welche Geflochtene nehmen*

Dann schreib mal hier rein was draufsteht.|kopfkrat


----------



## ak.checker (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Raubfischangeln welche Geflochtene nehmen*

Hab grad mal die anderen angeschaut wo er noch verkauft ...0,14 und ne 0,26 die gäbe es ja dann auch nicht|uhoh:


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Raubfischangeln welche Geflochtene nehmen*

Eigenartig.|kopfkrat

Berichte mal wenn sie da ist.#t


----------



## ak.checker (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Raubfischangeln welche Geflochtene nehmen*



antonio schrieb:


> kauf doch in nem us-shop da weißt du was du hast und die tragkraft stimmt.
> 
> antonio



Ja hätte ich auch gemacht nur will ich Montag/Dienstag los.....


----------



## Sensitivfischer (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Raubfischangeln welche Geflochtene nehmen*



ak.checker schrieb:


> Komisch|kopfkrat
> aber von den werten 0,17 bei 12 kg würde es nach deiner Tabelle auch passen.
> Wird ja wohl ne orginale sein . Müsste morgen hier sein :g



Du hast zwei Werte, die Durchmesserangabe, die uninteressant/falsch ist und die Tragkraftangabe von 12kg.
12 kg könnte einer 20lbs Power Pro entsprechen, was ungefähr doppelt so dick ist, als sinnig wäre.
Ne 20lbs- Power Pro ist jedenfalls richtig dick, geschätzte 0,32mm Realdurchmesser.:g


----------



## Alpinestars (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Raubfischangeln welche Geflochtene nehmen*

Also ich habe auf meinen Zanderruten (Nicht Gummifischruten) ne 0,15mm Power Pro aus Deuschland bin mit ihr auch sehr zufrieden.
Wen es interessiert ich habe auf die RedArc 10300 200m drauf bekommen
und auf der 10200 130-150m drauf


----------



## ak.checker (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Raubfischangeln welche Geflochtene nehmen*

Also verschickt ist sie , müsste Morgen oder spätestens Samstag hier sein , wenn die 0,17 nicht stimmen und des ist n Tau....muss ich die wohl zurückschicken,er gibt die mit 19lbs an .
Warten wirs ab #h


----------



## Sensitivfischer (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Raubfischangeln welche Geflochtene nehmen*



antonio schrieb:


> 20lbs pp hat 0,28 real....


Sagt die Seite vom David, glaub ich aber nicht, mir kommt sie noch 'nen Ticken dicker vor, was die Schnur aber nicht schlechter macht.



antonio schrieb:


> ...und 12 kg entsprechen schon 25 lbs...


Rechnerisch mag das stimmen, aber praktisch habe ich die Schnur nur in 5lbs, 8lbs, 10lbs, 15lbs, 20 lbs, 30 lbs....usw. gesehen. Sprich ab 20 lbs scheint es keine 5er- Schritte mehr zu geben.#c


----------



## chxxstxxxx (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Raubfischangeln welche Geflochtene nehmen*

Laut http://www.norwegen-portal.de/Angelausruestung/Zubehoer/Schnurtest.html hat sie 0,28mm, allerdings gibt es bei der PowerPro extreme Sprünge.
Zwischen 0,19, 0,23 und 0,28 sind kaum Unterschiede. 0,32, 0,36 sind zwar merklich dicker als die anderen, allerdings gibt es zwischen den beiden auch kaum Unterschiede. Ab 0,41 bis 0.46 wirds dann nochmal richtig grob und da ist nochmal ein extremer Unterschied vorhanden.


----------



## ak.checker (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Raubfischangeln welche Geflochtene nehmen*

So Jungs 
Die Schnur ist gerade gekommen , würde mal sagen das
sieht Gut aus:vik: nicht zu vergleichen mit der ersten Ebay Schnur und sie ist schön dünn#6


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Raubfischangeln welche Geflochtene nehmen*

Und was für ein Durchmesser steht auf der Spule?|kopfkrat


----------



## ak.checker (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Raubfischangeln welche Geflochtene nehmen*

Hier noch ein paar Bilder/ Bj.2007
auf der Spule steht 19LB ,  0,17 Dia  , 100 yards
auf der Packung steht: Fabrique Aux EU


----------



## chxxstxxxx (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Raubfischangeln welche Geflochtene nehmen*

19lb? WTF?!


----------



## ak.checker (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Raubfischangeln welche Geflochtene nehmen*

@Christian 
was meinst du?|kopfkrat
wenn die jetzt noch 19 lbs aushält dann passt das.
Wenn ich dann mal die gleiche stärke aus den USA bestellen will
und die ist dicker müsste ich ja die 15lbs bestellen oder wie?


----------



## ak.checker (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Raubfischangeln welche Geflochtene nehmen*

hier mal die Dickenangaben vom Hersteller 20LBS/9 KG/0,15mm

http://www.powerpro.com/publish/con...products/powerpro_super_lines/moss_green.html

|laola:


----------



## QWERTZ (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Raubfischangeln welche Geflochtene nehmen*

Mal ganz ab von der Tragkraft....

Komisch finde ich aber, dass auf der Packung "Yellow" steht und Du ne grüne Schnur bekommen hast. Zumindest so wie ich das sehe auf dem Foto. Oder? |kopfkrat 


Gruß
Marcel


----------



## ak.checker (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Raubfischangeln welche Geflochtene nehmen*

Des hab ich mir auch schon gedacht |kopfkrat Grün moos hab ich ja bestellt .
Verkäufer hab ich mal angeschrieben wegen den 
Dickenangaben .Er meinte die kommt aus Nordamerica und dem Hersteller link.
Sonst muss ich halt nochmal den Hanteltest mit 
10 Kg machen. Ob die echt ist, glaube aber schon  :q


----------



## M4rius93 (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Raubfischangeln welche Geflochtene nehmen*

Hehe,

der hat dir ein Plagiat angedreht^^|bigeyes


----------



## ak.checker (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Raubfischangeln welche Geflochtene nehmen*

Du das hoffe ich aber nicht.
Der würd sich doch nicht seine guten Bewertungen kaputt machen wollen.....#g


----------



## chxxstxxxx (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Raubfischangeln welche Geflochtene nehmen*

In welchem Shop hast Du bestellt?


----------



## ak.checker (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Raubfischangeln welche Geflochtene nehmen*

Hier: http://cgi.ebay.de/Shimano-Power-Pro-Spule-Schnur-moosgrun-135m-0-17mm-/160557397199?pt=DE_Sport_Angelsport_Angelschn%C3%BCre&hash=item2561f774cf 
|rolleyes
Aber die angegebene Länge ist beschiss er verkauft 135m, es kommt 
aber ne 100yards spule!! .das sind nicht mal 100m!


----------



## Ein_Angler (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Raubfischangeln welche Geflochtene nehmen*

http://shop.ebay.de/scissortailsports-tulsaseven/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=&_trksid=p3686

Da wird bestellt wenn man Power Pro haben will, da kosten 300yards nur 15€.


----------



## ak.checker (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Raubfischangeln welche Geflochtene nehmen*



Ein_Angler schrieb:


> http://shop.ebay.de/scissortailsports-tulsaseven/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=&_trksid=p3686
> 
> Da wird bestellt wenn man Power Pro haben will, da kosten 300yards nur 15€.



Schon klar, aber dann wäre sie nicht bis Dienstag da gewesen..........:g


----------



## QWERTZ (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Raubfischangeln welche Geflochtene nehmen*



ak.checker schrieb:


> Hier: http://cgi.ebay.de/Shimano-Power-Pro-Spule-Schnur-moosgrun-135m-0-17mm-/160557397199?pt=DE_Sport_Angelsport_Angelschn%C3%BCre&hash=item2561f774cf
> |rolleyes
> Aber die angegebene Länge ist beschiss er verkauft 135m, es kommt
> aber ne 100yards spule!! .das sind nicht mal 100m!



Richtig, das ist ne 92m Spule. Aber ne 19lbs gibt es doch laut Herstellerseite, die Du selbst eben verlinkt hast, gar nicht. 

Oder? #c

Alles ein bißchen seltsam...


----------



## M4rius93 (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Raubfischangeln welche Geflochtene nehmen*

Ich glaube du hast ne fälschung...iein Chinascheiß |uhoh:


----------



## ak.checker (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Raubfischangeln welche Geflochtene nehmen*

Ja ist schon komisch, werd jetzt mal n Belastungstest machen.......


----------



## ak.checker (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Raubfischangeln welche Geflochtene nehmen*

Das darf doch jetzt net war sein schaut mal das Bild 
da ist ein Aufkleber mit Chinazeichen....
Was nun?|kopfkrat
Über PayPal Geld zurück holen, hab kein Bock noch das Rückporto 
zu bezahlen!!


----------



## QWERTZ (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Raubfischangeln welche Geflochtene nehmen*

Ruf den Verkäufer doch mal an oder schreib ne Mail.

Sonst ... zurück schicken und negativ bewerten!

Was auch sonst!?

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## ayron (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Raubfischangeln welche Geflochtene nehmen*

Naja also ich würd mal sagen , dass der sauber betuppt..... allein wenn man eine 135m bezahlt und nicht bekommt, dazu noch die merkwürdeige verpackung?!#c


----------



## M4rius93 (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Raubfischangeln welche Geflochtene nehmen*

Den Verkäufer ma fragen...evtl. Ebay einschalten, wenn er dich vorsätzlich beschissen hat und dein Geld zurückverlangen. 

Muss jeze Dampf machen:r


----------



## QWERTZ (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Raubfischangeln welche Geflochtene nehmen*

Der hat doch überall im Angebot seine Tel. stehen.
Ruf ihn mal an!!


----------



## chxxstxxxx (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Raubfischangeln welche Geflochtene nehmen*

Sieht für mich nach einer Fälschung aus. Zum ersten gibt es keine 19lb und zum zweiten ist eine Moosgrün nicht in einer "Gelben" Verpackung.


----------



## ayron (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Raubfischangeln welche Geflochtene nehmen*

Dann steht da auch noch ganz dreist  OVP|bla:


----------



## QWERTZ (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Raubfischangeln welche Geflochtene nehmen*

Das ist Ware von einer Großspule!

Zustand: Neu: Neuer, unbenutzter und unbeschädigter Artikel in nicht geöffneter Originalverpackung (soweit eine Verpackung  vorhanden ist). Die Verpackung sollte der im Einzelhandel entsprechen.  Ausnahme: Der Artikel war ursprünglich in einer  Nichteinzelhandelsverpackung verpackt, z. B. unbedruckter Karton oder  Plastikhülle. Weitere Einzelheiten im Angebot des Verkäufers.

Würde ich jetzt mal von ausgehen.
Das erklärt dann den Aufkleber und auch die falsche Verpackung....

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## ak.checker (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Raubfischangeln welche Geflochtene nehmen*

Hab ich probiert ist immer besetzt...:e
Am besten mit den Bildern an Ebay schicken oder?
Hinten gehört bei den Orginalen doch kein Chinaaufkleber drauf oder??


----------



## Walstipper (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Raubfischangeln welche Geflochtene nehmen*



ak.checker schrieb:


> hier mal die Dickenangaben vom Hersteller 20LBS/9 KG/0,15mm
> 
> http://www.powerpro.com/publish/con...products/powerpro_super_lines/moss_green.html
> 
> |laola:



Die Angaben sind Quark. Halt mal ein 0.15mm Mono neben das Tau.


----------



## QWERTZ (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Raubfischangeln welche Geflochtene nehmen*

Mach mal Deinen Belastungstest..
Ich denke der hat die von der Großspule umgespult. 
Damit könntest Du ja leben, dann werden es auch ca. 135m sein und alles ist erklärt.

Außer die 19lbs ... 

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## ak.checker (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Raubfischangeln welche Geflochtene nehmen*



QWERTZ schrieb:


> Mach mal Deinen Belastungstest..
> Ich denke der hat die von der Großspule umgespult.
> Damit könntest Du ja leben, dann werden es auch ca. 135m sein und alles ist erklärt.
> 
> ...



Also Belastungstest gemacht: Ergebniss
mit 10 Kg angefangen und dann runter bis 6Kg
nicht mal die hat se gepackt! ********|bigeyes


----------



## QWERTZ (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Raubfischangeln welche Geflochtene nehmen*



ak.checker schrieb:


> Also Belastungstest gemacht: Ergebniss
> mit 10 Kg angefangen und dann runter bis 6Kg
> nicht mal die hat se gepackt! ********|bigeyes




Okay, dann:

1. weiter beim Händler anrufen
2. Einen von der Beschreibung abweichenden Artikel bei eBay melden
3. Geld über PayPal zurück fordern, sobald möglich
4. Zum nächsten Tackle Dealer laufen und ne Power Pro kaufen. Egal ob die nun 10 oder 15 Tacken kostet. Das ist es doch alles nicht wert...

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## ak.checker (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Raubfischangeln welche Geflochtene nehmen*

Ja so werd ichs machen...
Soviel zum Thema geflochtene Kaufen|uhoh:


----------



## chxxstxxxx (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Raubfischangeln welche Geflochtene nehmen*

Hättest Du sie da gekauft wo man es schon etliche Male empfohlen hat, dann wäre das nicht passiert. Lernen durch Schmerz, Motivation durch Entsetzen.


----------



## ayron (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Raubfischangeln welche Geflochtene nehmen*

gerissen am knoten oder in der mitte?


----------



## QWERTZ (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Raubfischangeln welche Geflochtene nehmen*



ak.checker schrieb:


> Ja so werd ichs machen...
> Soviel zum Thema geflochtene Kaufen|uhoh:




Ich kaufe meine Power Pro grundsätzlich im Laden um die Ecke. Da kosten mich 100m ca. 12€, dafür bestell ich doch nicht ne Spule im Inet. Zumal der Dealer das drauf spult was Du möchstest bzw. was passt. Unterfüttern mit Mono macht er auch noch gratis. Was will man mehr??


----------



## QWERTZ (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Raubfischangeln welche Geflochtene nehmen*

Na gut, Ihn jetzt runter machen hat ja auch keinen Sinn.
Der Händler sah ja schon seriös aus, nur eine negative Bewertung etc. 
Da steckt man halt nicht drin...

Beim nächsten mal kauf die Schnur vor Ort oder bei dem baknnten US Händler und gut ist.


----------



## ak.checker (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Raubfischangeln welche Geflochtene nehmen*



ayron schrieb:


> gerissen am knoten oder in der mitte?



In der mitte bei mehreren versuchen


----------



## QWERTZ (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Raubfischangeln welche Geflochtene nehmen*



antonio schrieb:


> ich wollte ihn nicht runtermachen und hab es auch nicht.
> zum händler wenn man sich die bewertungen näher anschaut,hat er so gut wie keine pp verkauft.
> hab mir mal die letzten 600 angeguckt da war keine pp dabei.
> nicht immer nur von der prozentzahl der bewertungen ausgehen.
> ...




Wollte ich Dir auch nicht unterstellen.
Aber sich die Bewertungen einzeln durchschauenist auch übertrieben. Der Typ hat fast 800 Bewertungen erhalten, also über 1000 Artikel verkauft und nur eine negative Bewertung erhalten. Grundsätzlich BE*******n tut er also nicht, dass hätte sich schon früher in den Bewertungen niedergeschlagen. Ich würde sagen, einfach pech gehabt.

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## QWERTZ (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Raubfischangeln welche Geflochtene nehmen*



antonio schrieb:


> sollte man aber tun und man braucht nicht für jede bewertung 10 min.
> bei mir hats 2 minuten gedauert für die feststellung, daß unter den letzten 600 nicht eine pp war.
> ist nun mal so, die reine prozentzahl muß nix sagen.
> 
> antonio




Haarspalterei! 
Die prozentuale Beurteilung sagt nix über den einzelnen Artikel, aber sie gibt ein verlässliches Bild über die gesamten Handelsaktivitäten des Verkäufers auf der Plattform eBay. Du kaufst doch nicht ne Rolle bei dem Händler, weil auf der ersten Seite ne gute Bewertung steht und die Schnur woanders, weil dazu keine Bewertung vorliegt. #c


Gruß
Marcel


----------



## ayron (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Raubfischangeln welche Geflochtene nehmen*

wenn ne neue schnur in der mitte reiß, dann ist dass sch er keine gute oder PP


----------



## ak.checker (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Raubfischangeln welche Geflochtene nehmen*

Geh Montags zum tackle Dealer und lass mir was 
aufspulen. Er erstattet das Geld zurück #6
In diesem Sinne...


----------



## joosi (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Raubfischangeln welche Geflochtene nehmen*

Moin Moin 
Was haltet ihr von der nicht teuer 
SPIDERWIRE EZ BRAID 100m (Spiderwire)
Best. Nr.	ø/mm	Tragkraft	Grundpreis/m	Menge	Preis
	025430100	 0,17 	 8,4kg 	 0,100 		9,99 €/100 m 
	025431100	 0,20 	 11,2kg 	 0,110 		10,99 €/100 m 
	025433100	 0,30 	 18,4kg 	 0,140 		13,99 €/100 m 
	025434100	 0,35 	 23,1kg 	 0,160 		15,99 €/100 m 
Gruss André


----------



## joosi (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Raubfischangeln welche Geflochtene nehmen*

oder die SPIDERWIRE STEALTH CODE RED 110m (Spiderwire)
0,12 	 7,1kg 	 0,118 		12,95 €/110 m
0,14 	 10,2kg 	 0,127 		13,95 €/110 m
0,17 	 16,5kg 	 0,136 		14,95 €/110 m
0,20 	 18,1kg 	 0,145 		15,95 €/110 m
http://www.raubfisch.com/de/shop/17...ca6-4b24-bb0f-0a26c6192a1c/productdetail.aspx

Gruss André


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Raubfischangeln welche Geflochtene nehmen*

Einfach mal selbst im Board suchen, wurde glaub ich schon reichlich zu geschrieben. Besonders zur Code Red.


----------



## ayron (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Raubfischangeln welche Geflochtene nehmen*

Habe sie in 0,12mm , aber leider keinen vergleich.

Angegeben ist sie mit 7kg, aber reißt bevor ne 0,30  mono mit  gleicher Kg reißt.

Rund ist sie und dünn auch

Sichtbarkeit....naja da ist rot nicht so gut.

Perücken......werfe ich mir nur mit überfüllter spule und mit leichten ködern 3gr wobbler z.b.....ist aber auch immer die eigene schuld wenn wan ne schalufe nicht bemerkt:q


Farbe hält ganz ok.....

bin ganz zufrieden eigentlich, aber wie gesagt habe keinen vergleich


----------



## Sensitivfischer (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Raubfischangeln welche Geflochtene nehmen*



ayron schrieb:


> Habe sie in 0,12mm , aber leider keinen vergleich.
> 
> Angegeben ist sie mit 7kg, aber reißt bevor ne 0,30  mono mit  gleicher Kg reißt.



Das klingt nicht gut, ist aber für mich auch nicht das Thema, weil ich "die geflochtene Schnurgeschichte" aus vielerlei Erfahrung nunmehr sehr pauschal und einfach betrachte:
Entweder du hast die Kohle und kaufst Geflecht von Stroft oder du hast die Kohle nicht und nimmst  die Power Pro aus USA.
Dazwischen gibt es für mich nix diskutables!

Alle anderen Geflochtenen sind schlechter als die Stroft, denn ne bessere Geflochtene gibt es nicht oder im P/L- verhältnis der Power Pro unterlegen.
Ich brauche:
- keine Berkley Fireline, die nur im Freiwasser taugt, weil null abriebfest
- keine Spiderwire Code Red, weil sie mittendrin ohne erkennbaren Grund reißt und teurer ist als 'ne Power Pro aus USA
- keine Berkley Wiplash, weil ich keine Tau brauche um mein Boot festzubinden, sondern eine Angelschnur
- keine Geflochtene von diversen Herstellern, die abriebfest, rund und tragkraftstark sind, aber permanent, ohne ersichtlichen Grund, Perücken bilden und damit nicht zum Spinnfischen taugen.

Am Ende blieben daher bis jetzt doch immer übrig: Stroft oder Power Pro.#c


----------



## ak.checker (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Raubfischangeln welche Geflochtene nehmen*

Hallo Jungs
So grad aus dem Laden zurück.Die Power Pro
hatte er nicht so da wie ich sie wollt(zu rau sei diese auch meinte er naja).Hab mir 120m
Spiderwire Stealth Rot 0,17 / 16,5 Kg draufspulen lassen(Kostet ja ganz ordentlich 25€).Hoffe jetzt das Passt für Montag.....
Werd nacher mal die Gewichtsreissprobe machen:q


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Raubfischangeln welche Geflochtene nehmen*

Na dann viel Glück damit .... wirste brauchen.
(25€ - wären ~350m PP gewesen...)


----------



## Nargos (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Raubfischangeln welche Geflochtene nehmen*

moin,

ich kann definitiv die "Powerline" von "GigaFish" empfehlen.

ich habe letztes jahr die gelbe in 0.16mm - 15.1 kg tragkraft gefischt. 
ich bin hochzufrieden mit der schnur. war auch einmal damit im salzwasser unterwegs und es gab hinterher keine probleme!

habe mir jetzt "Powerline" in 0.12mm - 12kg tragkraft gekauft. habe bisher aber erst einmal damit gefischt. war aber trotzdem sehr zufrieden. keine perücken etc. wie man es ja sonst oft hat, wenn man neue schnur aufspult.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Raubfischangeln welche Geflochtene nehmen*



Nargos schrieb:


> ich habe letztes jahr die gelbe in 0.16mm - 15.1 kg tragkraft gefischt.
> .....
> habe mir jetzt "Powerline" in 0.12mm - 12kg tragkraft gekauft.



Wenn ich diese Durchmesser - Tragkraftverhältnisse sehe, weiß ich was ich von der Schnur halte (obwohl sie nicht schlecht ist, aber die extreme Kundenverarsche mit den Durchmesserangaben nervt schon). 
Wenn ne Schnur 15kg trägt muss sie nunmal ~ 0,30 Durchmesser haben, ebenso bei 12kg, wird ca. 0,24 sein.

Merkt euch doch einfach als Faustformel:

kg / 50 = ~ min. Schnurdurchmesser


----------



## Ein_Angler (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Raubfischangeln welche Geflochtene nehmen*

Was alle immer auf die Schnurdurchmesser achten, ich gucke generell nur auf die Tragkraftangabe, davon kommt dann ~100m auf die Spule, fertig.


----------



## ak.checker (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Raubfischangeln welche Geflochtene nehmen*

So Heut mit der Spiderwire den Reisstest gemacht.
Die macht auch keine 10Kg, bei ca 8 ist sie in der mitte der schnur gerissen (sie ist mit 16,5 kg angegeben). Naja was soll ich davon halten ??
3 Schnüre getestet keine hält was sie verspricht!
Werd morgen ja sehn , beim eventuellem Biss 
was die Spyder macht......|kopfkrat


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Raubfischangeln welche Geflochtene nehmen*

Haste die Schnüre langsam und gleichmässig oder ruckartig belastet?|kopfkrat


----------



## Torsk_SH (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Raubfischangeln welche Geflochtene nehmen*



Ein_Angler schrieb:


> ich gucke generell nur auf die Tragkraftangabe




was ja unter solchen Gesichtspunkten, (Hab solche Tests auch schon öfters gemacht)



ak.checker schrieb:


> So Heut mit der Spiderwire den Reisstest gemacht.
> Die macht auch keine 10Kg, bei ca 8 ist sie in der mitte der schnur gerissen (sie ist mit 16,5 kg angegeben)



auch keinen Sinn macht, da diese Kilo Angaben genau so irreal sind wie die Durchmesseraufdrucke.

Einzig die Amerikanischen lbs (1 lb = 453,59237 Gramm) Angaben kommen einigermaßen hin.

Die ganzen Angaben sind aber auch nicht so wichtig, ich kennen nicht wenige Leute die für alle Ihre Angelarten die selbe Schnur nehmen.


----------



## ak.checker (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Raubfischangeln welche Geflochtene nehmen*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Haste die Schnüre langsam und gleichmässig oder ruckartig belastet?|kopfkrat



Hab sie natürlich langsam belastet. Das ist ja grad das was mir sorgen bereitet beim Biss ,dann setzt ich den Anschlag natürlich nicht so hart wie bei monofiler Schnur.Bin Morgen echt gespannt was da einsteigt, und wenn ob die schnur hält |bigeyes#6


----------



## ak.checker (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Raubfischangeln welche Geflochtene nehmen*

Hallo Jungs
konnte gestern die Spyderwire Stealth 0,17 jetzt ausgiebig am Wasser testen. Bin bis jetzt sehr zufrieden mit der Schnur,
hatte den ganzen Tag nicht einen Schnurtüdel beim werfen, und die Wurfweite war ganz Ordentlich mit mind 40meter....
Nach mehreren Stunden hab ich meine Technik noch verfeinert als "Anfänger"beim Gummifischangeln, leider ohne Zander ect.
Aber am ganzen Baggersee (6 Hektar)wurde sehr wenig gefangen .Seit Wochen schwimmen die Forellen am Köder vorbei.......|kopfkrat


----------



## reisi321 (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Raubfischangeln welche Geflochtene nehmen*

Firewire???

Ich kenn entweder spiderwire oder fireline.


----------



## Müritzfisch (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Raubfischangeln welche Geflochtene nehmen*

Ich benutze zur Zeit die Power Pro 0,19mm mit knotenlos-Verbindern auf zwei Rollen. Bin absolut glücklich damit! Beim Gummifischangeln hommt es bei mir häufiger zu Abrissen, so dass man schön sehen kann, wo Schwachstellen vorhanden sind. Meistens reißt die Montage an den Quetschhülsen des Vorfachs.

Davor hatte ich die Berkley Fireline Crystal und war total unzufrieden.


----------



## ak.checker (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Raubfischangeln welche Geflochtene nehmen*

Natürlich heisst das Spyderwire , habs gleich korrigiert #6


----------



## ayron (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Raubfischangeln welche Geflochtene nehmen*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> - keine Spiderwire Code Red, weil sie mittendrin ohne erkennbaren Grund reißt und teurer ist als 'ne Power Pro aus USA
> Power Pro.#c



also bei mir ist sie pers. noch nicht gerissen, aber ich werde beim nächsten mal die PP testen.


sigma braid line ist bis jetzt die schlimmste schnur die ich gefischt habe
nur die Trakraft stimmt:q


----------



## tosa76 (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Raubfischangeln welche Geflochtene nehmen*

Ich habe auf meiner 4000er Caldia von Daiwa eine 0,16er Powerline in gelb von Gigafish und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Die Schnur ist schön rundgeflochten und läuft super ab. #6

Die 0,25er Powerline fische ich seit zwei Jahren in Norwegen und hatte nie Probleme. Durch die Versiegelung hat die Schnur eine sehr glatte Oberfläche und hat sich im Salzwasser sehr bewährt.


----------



## newplastik (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Raubfischangeln welche Geflochtene nehmen*

hallo

kann nur sagen kaufe dir was vernünftiges! du ärgerst dich nachher nur! (Stroft´ist zwar der Porsche unter den Schnüren aber ich kann sie nur jedem empfehlen)
Spar nicht bei einem der wichtigsten Teile !
lg


----------

